# defunding the police



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2020)

as much as i hate cops and authority this is pretty crazy shit coming from these liberal assholes.If that happens get ready for some crime.I lived in nyc during the 80s it was a violent mess.America is being destroyed and all this george floyd  shit i think was all a set up.Its gonna be a messed up time u watch


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 9, 2020)

It's a gift to Trump. Just as he was looking incompetent and struggling in the polls, the crazy lefties decide to gift him an easy win. They do this ALL the time - it's a nonstop suicide reel. 

Biden is smart enough to not go along with the loonies but **** me. The lefties are supposed to be the educate ones and yet we have a stream of evidence suggesting that education isn't worth the paper it was printed on. Here in the UK, our lefties are just as loony as yours. I've seen this film many times. They never come out on top.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 9, 2020)

Ahhhhhh shit right up my alley lol....

Makes no sense to me I have not looked into this yet work picked up a bit but you guys are saying Trump is not defunding the police? It's the democrats? Wtf! If Trump had to call in the army cause  the police were not doing their job I would understand defunding them.

So the Democrats push for the police not to do shit during looting and then defund them? Is this what you are telling me?

Polls do not mean anything at all the amount of people they poll is small and is never accurate they are only trying to make Trump look like he's losing on their side of the media.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 9, 2020)

Bring it all crumbling to the ground! Can we defund the irs also?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 9, 2020)

Like I said before,
Not a fan of cops either,
But all these people protesting,
As soon as something happens to them they'll be the first to wanna call the cops!
Just don't get mad when they show up an hour late or not at all? Lol


----------



## Seeker (Jun 9, 2020)

Everything the government controls turns into a disaster. 
Social security, taxes, welfare, Healthcare, the post office, the Veterans  Affairs, law enforcement, etc. Open all these services to private contractors and let capitalism control these services.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 9, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Everything the government controls turns into a disaster.
> Social security, taxes, welfare, Healthcare, the post office, the Veterans  Affairs, law enforcement, etc. Open all these services to private contractors and let capitalism control these services.



Can we get an amen for the free market!


----------



## Beserker (Jun 9, 2020)

Communist/Facist/progressive agendas always begin with weapons confiscation and creating a government based police forces (KGB, SS, etc.)... Barry was trying to do this... they’ll keep pushing until they get what they want unless we take a stand.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 10, 2020)

See above.  The left doesn't want no police.  The left wants their police.  If you think our police are dirty, please refer to how police operate in other countries.  Same can be said about every wedge issue, and most of them are social issues, that the left uses to divide the people.  Racism, religious issues, LGBT, etc.....America is perfect, no country ever will be because humans are gonna human.  But America is miles ahead of everywhere else.  Please tell me another country that has a longer line for admission (immigration). 

It's almost funny how the same people that ask why you need a 30 round magazine also want to defund the police.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 10, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> See above.  The left doesn't want no police.  The left wants their police.  If you think our police are dirty, please refer to how police operate in other countries.  Same can be said about every wedge issue, and most of them are social issues, that the left uses to divide the people.  Racism, religious issues, LGBT, etc.....America is perfect, no country ever will be because humans are gonna human.  But America is miles ahead of everywhere else.  Please tell me another country that has a longer line for admission (immigration).
> 
> It's almost funny how the same people that ask why you need a 30 round magazine also want to defund the police.


I'm not one for getting rid of the police, just put it out for contract and privatize it. You'll have happier cops too!


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 10, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Everything the government controls turns into a disaster.
> Social security, taxes, welfare, Healthcare, the post office, the Veterans  Affairs, law enforcement, etc. Open all these services to private contractors and let capitalism control these services.


Try telling that to the Leftists. They’re a bunch of socialists but they want to defund a government program. Makes no sense. But im no longer surprised by their lunacy considering they’re all insane hypocrites. 

BTW many people who openly criticized the riots in public or social media have been viciously attacked and have lost their jobs.

Bye bye 1st amendment. we’ll all be under Chicom control soon. Liberals will then find out Chinese people hate white, black, Hispanics more than Al Sharpton hates White people. Then when they complain (because that’s all they know how to do) they’ll be executed


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 10, 2020)

crazy shit


----------



## Redemption79 (Jun 10, 2020)

Defunding police is ridiculous enough, but there are loads of other pre-tyranny things going on as well.  News organizations are cleaning house and only keeping people who are willing to ignore the truth in favor of "moral clarity" (according to them)...as if they weren't politically motivated enough already, they're now refusing to tolerate objective opinions at all.  I got an email today letting me know which local restaurants are owned by which race, so I can support the good ones, not the evil ones.  Censorship and calls to censor and growing daily.  Neighbors are turning each other in for...whatever they can.
WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 10, 2020)

"We will take America without firing a shot. we do not have to invade the U.S. we will destroy you from within...."  -Nikita [FONT=Georgia, serif]Khrushchev, 1956[/FONT]


----------



## Beserker (Jun 10, 2020)

They defunded COPS.  That was one of the all time best shows. FTW


----------



## German89 (Jun 10, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> It's a gift to Trump. Just as he was looking incompetent and struggling in the polls, the crazy lefties decide to gift him an easy win. They do this ALL the time - it's a nonstop suicide reel.
> 
> Biden is smart enough to not go along with the loonies but **** me. The lefties are supposed to be the educate ones and yet we have a stream of evidence suggesting that education isn't worth the paper it was printed on. Here in the UK, our lefties are just as loony as yours. I've seen this film many times. They never come out on top.



Is it s little odd that people in the UK are protesting/rioting there for something that's in the u.s?

I find it a little odd that people in canada are. 

You cannot "defund" the police.  I wonder if this "defunding" has anything to do with, more robots. Cameras. Surveillance. Etc. 

What a train wreck. Who started this nonsense!?


----------



## Beezy (Jun 10, 2020)

https://youtu.be/fv6Y3a4BV6E

Tucker’s opening monologue last night. He may have hit the Republican politicians harder than the Democrats.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 10, 2020)

German89 said:


> Is it s little odd that people in the UK are protesting/rioting there for something that's in the u.s?
> I find it a little odd that people in canada are.
> You cannot "defund" the police.  I wonder if this "defunding" has anything to do with, more robots. Cameras. Surveillance. Etc.
> What a train wreck. Who started this nonsense!?


Yes, it's stupid as ****. Culturally, the left here always copies whatever the left of the US does. Wokeness, the whole "I have a cock but I'm a woman" garbage, you name it - they copy it. 

The US protesters have made valid demands regarding the way law enforcement is trained, etc. Our protesters have made no demands and have resorted to taking down statues of past slave owners - that means practically everyone alive pre-1900. Why? Because we don't have any videos of cops beating up black people, kneeling on their necks or any of that shit. So we resort to deleting history, which is not how a democratic country should operate. Learn from history, don't pretend it isn't there.  

I blame the media and politicians. Our media is strongly on the left so they won't show images of Churchill's (the guy who saved our asses in WWII) statue being damaged but will preach plenty about how he treated India. Our politicians, simply don't have any balls. I like our leader but he wants to be loved by everyone. One of those "come on guys, can't we all just get along" types that are useless in times like this. 

I'm a misanthropist so none of this stupidity surprises me. I just wish it wasn't shoved in my face as much as it is right now because of lockdown, etc, etc.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 10, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Yes, it's stupid as ****. Culturally, the left here always copies whatever the left of the US does. Wokeness, the whole "I have a cock but I'm a woman" garbage, you name it - they copy it.
> 
> The US protesters have made valid demands regarding the way law enforcement is trained, etc. Our protesters have made no demands and have resorted to taking down statues of past slave owners - that means practically everyone alive pre-1900. Why? Because we don't have any videos of cops beating up black people, kneeling on their necks or any of that shit. So we resort to deleting history, which is not how a democratic country should operate. Learn from history, don't pretend it isn't there.
> 
> ...



It’s cool to get a glimpse that world since all we can see here on any station is George Floyd’s funeral. 
Sad that it sounds so similar to our own mess, though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 10, 2020)

everyone needs to watch demolition man to see what our future will look like..Its gonna be 3 sea shells


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 10, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> everyone needs to watch demolition man to see what our future will look like..Its gonna be 3 sea shells



And fancy dinners at Taco Bell lol


----------



## Yaya (Jun 10, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> everyone needs to watch demolition man to see what our future will look like..Its gonna be 3 sea shells




I actually watched it last week. Funny
Dennis Leary and taco bell


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 10, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> everyone needs to watch demolition man to see what our future will look like..Its gonna be 3 sea shells



well its gonna be either that or we're eating at Buttfukkers and drinking Brando from the drinking fountains, cause you know, its got electrolytes.


----------



## white ape (Jun 11, 2020)

It’s what plants crave! That damn movie was a glimpse into the present. I thought it was dumb when I watched it, but it was actually a solid prediction of the future. Scary


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2020)

white ape said:


> It’s what plants crave! That damn movie was a glimpse into the present. I thought it was dumb when I watched it, but it was actually a solid prediction of the future. Scary



Can’t wait for Gentlemens latte to become reality.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2020)

I sit idly by, locked an loaded wishing a muthafukka would. Defund the police and this liberal mess will be cleaned up in a matter of days. Purge City. I will do it with a clean conscious. Who is going to stop us then?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 11, 2020)

Them 3 seashells are difficult to figure out how to use I tells ya.

Defund the democrats.

Flip the script on them bitches.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2N2w4d0N0w


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 11, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Them 3 seashells are difficult to figure out how to use I tells ya.
> 
> Defund the democrats.
> 
> ...



That video was some heavy shit...not everyone is woke like this unfortunately


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 11, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> That video was some heavy shit...not everyone is woke like this unfortunately



The REAL woke. I just love all people and want everyone to be able to have a job and work. Tired of the BS.

The latest Candace Owens was pretty heavy too...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iog17GufPhU


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

I see a lot of guys on here sayin “ F the police”, or “I don’t have any use for the police” or “even kill the police”.... yet against defunding police hmmm.


you can be against police brutality but still support police, you can call for better police service and still support police and you can most certainly support the black community and support police. 
when your kid ****s up do you say **** him or do you still love him and want him in your life but tell him shit man quit ****ing up and help him calmly come up with a solution to get better. 

part of me hopes they do get rid of police just for a week so people can realize they are needed. 
when you smell something from your neighbors house and you gotta force entry to find them dead after sitting there for two weeks in the summer and now you gotta deal with it... when a child is sexually assaulted and you have to talk to them about it to try and figure out who it was so they can be caught so many other things that police officers have to see/do I think people will realize ah shoot screw this

or even better when nobody is there to enforce traffic laws and some asshole flies down your street driving worse than people already do while your kids are playing and you try and stop them and he gets out and knocks you out or worse pulls out a gun give you one right in the dome piece. Police are not always going to popular that’s not the nature of the job but they are necessary


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Everything the government controls turns into a disaster.
> Social security, taxes, welfare, Healthcare, the post office, the Veterans  Affairs, law enforcement, etc. Open all these services to private contractors and let capitalism control these services.




that is an interesting idea..
I do know that there are some private prisons already. Not sure how they are though. With the private sector police would the government mandate the standards for hiring and selection or would the individual company set their own standards?


----------



## simplesteve (Jun 11, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> that is an interesting idea..
> I do know that there are some private prisons already. Not sure how they are though. With the private sector police would the government mandate the standards for hiring and selection or would the individual company set their own standards?



Private prisons has its ups and downs coming from an inmate pov.

The food can be extreamly, extreamly disgusting and not up to par. Boxes of turkey used that had stickers on the side that said not for human consumption.

Female Guards were more willing to sleep with inmates, as well as easier to bribe or get shit into the prison. But it did offer some better opportunities. They had a work place there where you could make minimum wage, some free weights and other cool things.
Granted this was over ten years ago and was ran by CCA


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 11, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I sit idly by, locked an loaded wishing a muthafukka would. Defund the police and this liberal mess will be cleaned up in a matter of days. Purge City. I will do it with a clean conscious. Who is going to stop us then?



Mate, I like yer thinking here. Yer a man of action, I respect that. I'm the same. All of this rhetoric is just as exhausting to me as I'm sure it is fer you.

Lets put some skin in the game. I've got a bit of time on me hands due to Covid, and I can travel (I'm assuming yer in the States?). I'll come to you and we can sort it. PM me and lets do this.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> I see a lot of guys on here sayin “ F the police”, or “I don’t have any use for the police” or “even kill the police”.... yet against defunding police hmmm.
> 
> 
> you can be against police brutality but still support police, you can call for better police service and still support police and you can most certainly support the black community and support police.
> ...


I am one of those guys who says fuk the police and some cops should be hung for all to see their piglet feet dangle..But im also not dumb or stupid I absolutely understand that u can not have zero police..Theres nothing wrong with that..I also hate liberals and the democrates and what ever goofy idea they come up with..Cops need to have a better education learn how to actually talk to people and deescalate instead of the opposite ..And if u cant learn how to control a human body without 6 of your friends helping u take a damn wrestling class. Any bozo of the street can become a cop today and this needs to change..Stop hiring psychopaths would be a good start..Seems like they almost look for the psychopath .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

One example of change would be stop having white cops in black neighborhoods..Problem solved


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I am one of those guys who says fuk the police and some cops should be hung for all to see their piglet feet dangle..But im also not dumb or stupid I absolutely understand that u can not have zero police..Theres nothing wrong with that..I also hate liberals and the democrates and what ever goofy idea they come up with..Cops need to have a better education learn how to actually talk to people and deescalate instead of the opposite ..And if u cant learn how to control a human body without 6 of your friends helping u take a damn wrestling class. Any bozo of the street can become a cop today and this needs to change..Stop hiring psychopaths would be a good start..Seems like they almost look for the psychopath .




see bro but now you’re generalizing all cops. and wrong not any bozo can become a cop. See we only see videos of the bad cops or the heart warming cops playing b-ball with kids. Nobody ever shows a normal interaction of a cop with a person that goes smooth like majority of them. I have very little use of forces and I work in a high crime area on a tac team in a large urban city. My job is to look for dope, stolen cars and wanted persons. Me and the majority of my crew know how to de escalate sure we got a few assholes and a few hot heads it’s gonna happen. There’s assholes in every field. Yes police are held to a bigger standard and are mistakes are amplified because of that. i am not saying more training isn’t needed but I’m just in awe that a few bad cops can tarnish all badges apparently


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> see bro but now you’re generalizing all cops. and wrong not any bozo can become a cop. See we only see videos of the bad cops or the heart warming cops playing b-ball with kids. Nobody ever shows a normal interaction of a cop with a person that goes smooth like majority of them. I have very little use of forces and I work in a high crime area on a tac team in a large urban city. My job is to look for dope, stolen cars and wanted persons. Me and the majority of my crew know how to de escalate sure we got a few assholes and a few hot heads it’s gonna happen. There’s assholes in every field. Yes police are held to a bigger standard and are mistakes are amplified because of that. i am not saying more training isn’t needed but I’m just in awe that a few bad cops can tarnish all badges apparently


Its not a few at the least its 50/50..I dont believe in having no police


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> One example of change would be stop having white cops in black neighborhoods..Problem solved



 I’ve seen black officers get more shit from the black community than white ones. That’s also taking a step back from where this country came from for years black cops could only patrol black neighborhoods. If we did that then when a black officer who’s been there a while wants to switch districts they are gonna say nah man we don’t have enough black officers to stay in the black district so you gotta stay there. So now he’s locked into the same thing for his career potentially. 
I think it’s also a racist thing to do that. I get your intention but I’m my opinion that’s not fair to black officers it’s also just more divisive


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Its not a few at the least its 50/50..I dont believe in having no police




well I’ll respectfully disagree from someone who’s been in it for almost a decade


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Im into conspiracy theories..Some of the people i listen to are saying it was a cia set up..those cops were cia and it was all done to spark the riots.What do u think texan?Im on the fence about all this .I hate cops and black lives matter it a hard confusing time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> well I’ll respectfully disagree from someone who’s been in it for almost a decade


you dont think u might be a tad bias since your a cop?Its a very difficult situation we have in america and with no real leader to help.In our life time i believe we will see the fall of america if something major doesnt happen


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im into conspiracy theories..Some of the people i listen to are saying it was a cia set up..those cops were cia and it was all done to spark the riots.What do u think texan?Im on the fence about all this .I hate cops and black lives matter it a hard confusing time.



man I heard about that too, I honestly would be surprised haha. I’m not into conspiracy theories...well i think they are interesting but the misses bitches at me when I read about them because I will sit there for hours and hours and forget to eat or sleep when I get caught up so I don’t get into them anymore. So I can’t speculate on it because I don’t know the facts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

what qualifications does it take to become a regular blue shirt wearing street cop? The nyc street cops look like they barely went to hs


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> you dont think u might be a tad bias since your a cop?Its a very difficult situation we have in america and with no real leader to help.In our life time i believe we will see the fall of america if something major doesnt happen



oh absolutely I’m gonna be bias I’m gonna have my brothers backs.. but I’ll also call them out for being shit or even being an asshole. I made our swat team at year two and tac team at year 4.. so I’ve gone through a lot of training. I don’t trust going to hot calls, felony stops or clearing a house with any guys I haven’t trained with because we have a lot of of incompetent officer who can’t do anything tactical and only shoot their gun once a year. We also got guys that talk to people like they are better than them. My thought is you can arrest people who did some pretty bad shit and still be nice it’s not our job to punish them. Now on the flip side if a mfer wants to play stupid games, fight run, pull a weapons etc then I can play too but we as cops should not escalate. If a suspect wants to escalate then we escalate in response to their action if needed. Verbal shit talking isn’t grounds for escalation, a suspect pulling a weapon out is. I’m sorry if you pull a gun on a cop and get killed I’m not sorry , it’s sad but that’s what you get. 
however I do believe the majority of cops are good meaning good hearted people, didn’t mean good as in qualified. We gotta get more training at the basic level in the academy, most of my training has come from continuing education and training I get for being in a specialized division. More cops need to learn how to fight, shoot, clear houses, shoot don’t shoot simulation etc
im lucky to get Training on a monthly basis others don’t get that luxury. And I can’t stand fat cops when you took the oath you lost the option to be out of shape


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

I agree with u on just about everything..If anyone pulls a weapon on me im gonna try to kill them too.I think its a inside problem the cops need to handle themselves if u want all this hate on u to stop.Its up to u guys to get of any cop that has the potential to mess up off the force..How the fuk can u do that ? U really cant


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> what qualifications does it take to become a regular blue shirt wearing street cop? The nyc street cops look like they barely went to hs



well that doesn’t surprise me about NYC they are so big they gotta drop standards to fill the ranks 
you tend to see better cops in mid size agencies. 
I have heard these racial issues are much more prevalent up north in big cities not sure if it’s true, I stick to my Texas. 
Where I work you gotta have an associates degree, 4 years military or 5 years as an officer somewhere else... 
pass a civil service exam, pass a very easy PT test, pass a very extensive background check, pistol qual, psych eval with a doctor and a polygraph 
no weed in the last 4 years and no other type of drugs period
 no arrest higher than a class B misdemeanor 
so someone who got arrested for an unpaid ticket could get hired unlikely but still technically eligible


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I agree with u on just about everything..If anyone pulls a weapon on me im gonna try to kill them too.I think its a inside problem the cops need to handle themselves if u want all this hate on u to stop.Its up to u guys to get of any cop that has the potential to mess up off the force..How the fuk can u do that ? U really cant



i agree, the days of covering up for other cops has gotta stop. If you see something ****ed up stop if, be a snitch if you gotta **** it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> well that doesn’t surprise me about NYC they are so big they gotta drop standards to fill the ranks
> you tend to see better cops in mid size agencies.
> I have heard these racial issues are much more prevalent up north in big cities not sure if it’s true, I stick to my Texas.
> Where I work you gotta have an associates degree, 4 years military or 5 years as an officer somewhere else...
> ...


its deff not like that in nyc..You can tell by looking at some of these guys walking the streets they have no brains at all..if all cops had the backround u listed we wouldnt be in this shit


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> its deff not like that in nyc..You can tell by looking at some of these guys walking the streets they have no brains at all..if all cops had the backround u listed we wouldnt be in this shit



trust me I agree there are a lot of people who should not be a cop even some good hearted ones, I know many who I would not want showing up to help my family, they may be sweet people but police work is not for everyone. there def needs to be more standards and training, unfortunately nobody wants to be a cop during these times so I don’t imagine standards will be raised


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 11, 2020)

the tri-state is a toxic place to be a cop because the cops on Long Island get paid a shit ton of money and deal with a fraction of the bs.... those are the guys who need degrees, high scores, even knowing people or military background... 

the guys who are desperate or dont have much going for them take the city positions


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

yooo tex im assuming all cops are gonna be voting for trump right? No cops could be left now which is good..i know the deep satanic state runs shit and not the president but u gotta wonder how anyone can vote biden..Creepy child touching uncle joe


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2020)

Tex- can you speak a bit on police unions and if you think there needs to be reform?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2020)

There goes paw patrol now!!!


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Tex- can you speak a bit on police unions and if you think there needs to be reform?



that’s a tough one, I know mine is pretty squared away and operate with integrity. I have heard others do not. 
my union pretty much fights for pay raises, responsible for fighting to get us newer uniforms like load bearing vest, securing contracts for extra jobs and we donate a lot to little league teams, Eagle Scout projects etc our civil service board is what handles the arbitration for termination of an officer and I know it is very hard to get an officer fired unless he/she has committed a crime and has been convicted of it with it because then by state law they aren’t able to hold their license if convicted.
i know of a lot of guys/gals I work with who should have been fired but the civil service protects them 
so i supposed yes reform in the police unions would be good. I am not a political guy so I don’t really get into that stuff so I can’t elaborate much more , I’ve only been in trouble once but was cleared when outside footage was reviewed and rightfully so. But yes I’ve seen the same officers constantly be late, abuse sick time, not take reports on legit crimes, get caught sleeping on duty and so on but it takes them years and years of this type of stuff getting documented to even get them gone. And I would love to get them gone cause they aren’t gonna help our image or help me get home safe let alone protect anybody else or themselves.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> yooo tex im assuming all cops are gonna be voting for trump right? No cops could be left now which is good..i know the deep satanic state runs shit and not the president but u gotta wonder how anyone can vote biden..Creepy child touching uncle joe



i don’t like trump but I like Biden even less


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 12, 2020)

View attachment 9987

I'm Bat Biden...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 12, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Mate, I like yer thinking here. Yer a man of action, I respect that. I'm the same. All of this rhetoric is just as exhausting to me as I'm sure it is fer you.
> 
> Lets put some skin in the game. I've got a bit of time on me hands due to Covid, and I can travel (I'm assuming yer in the States?). I'll come to you and we can sort it. PM me and lets do this.



I am anxiously awaiting the outcome of this defund the police movement. 

An area in Philly has several blocks "taken over" by BLM as we speak. Literally no law enforcement is allowed in or out right now. I am sitting here patiently waiting the outcome on this as well. Many others in a particular organization are doing the same.

I wont say much here. I will say that the pimple is about to pop.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 12, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Mate, I like yer thinking here. Yer a man of action, I respect that. I'm the same. All of this rhetoric is just as exhausting to me as I'm sure it is fer you.
> 
> Lets put some skin in the game. I've got a bit of time on me hands due to Covid, and I can travel (I'm assuming yer in the States?). I'll come to you and we can sort it. PM me and lets do this.


Count me in fellas I’ve been kinda preparing for this my entire adulthood life. Locked and loaded and ready to deploy my skills.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 12, 2020)

Lol saw something on my Facebook posted “you want to defund the police but you can’t even knocked on your neighbors door to ask them to turn the music down” lol the little things we take for granted


----------



## CJ (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Tex- can you speak a bit on police unions and if you think there needs to be reform?



If they're anything like my union(I'm not police), they go much too far in protecting people who should be fired. Makes us all look bad, and ends up costing us jobs, or in the case of police unions, potentially lives. 

You have to get rid of the bad eggs.


----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the outcome of this defund the police movement.
> 
> An area in Philly has several blocks "taken over" by BLM as we speak. Literally no law enforcement is allowed in or out right now. I am sitting here patiently waiting the outcome on this as well. Many others in a particular organization are doing the same.
> 
> I wont say much here. I will say that the pimple is about to pop.



I didnt read this entire thread.

I will put this out there.

This movement/message is part of the new world order. 

One policing union. One world govt, one world agent.  Defund the police is a disguise for other policies to come into place.

I quote you because, I know you can see behind the blinds. 

The BLM movement aka the elite are purging your cities as we speak.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 12, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> well that doesn’t surprise me about NYC they are so big they gotta drop standards to fill the ranks
> you tend to see better cops in mid size agencies.
> I have heard these racial issues are much more prevalent up north in big cities not sure if it’s true, I stick to my Texas.
> Where I work you gotta have an associates degree, 4 years military or 5 years as an officer somewhere else...
> ...



What's your opinion on Texas law enforcement allowing black lives matter riot and calling it free speech, but arresting people trying to go to work and rolling up on those open carrying white boys helping that shop owner with an MRAP? 

Cops have been playing conservative/libertarian online while doing the bidding of leftists in real life for way too long.

And in case you haven't noticed, your Texas is purple at the moment, blue in 2020. You'll be gun grabbing in no time.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 12, 2020)

bro bundy said:


> i hate cops and black lives matter its a hard confusing time.



hahahahaha!


----------



## Beezy (Jun 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> I didnt read this entire thread.
> 
> I will put this out there.
> 
> ...



This dude seems to have a better handle on this than most.

https://youtu.be/vFNKKuwfR10


----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

Beezy said:


> This dude seems to have a better handle on this than most.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vFNKKuwfR10



Lol. I'll have to watch when I get home.

Got to watch it.  If he keeps getting views, he's going to be deleted.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 12, 2020)

Joliver said:


> What's your opinion on Texas law enforcement allowing black lives matter riot and calling it free speech, but arresting people trying to go to work and rolling up on those open carrying white boys helping that shop owner with an MRAP?
> 
> Cops have been playing conservative/libertarian online while doing the bidding of leftists in real life for way too long.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, your Texas is purple at the moment, blue in 2020. You'll be gun grabbing in no time.



There is a definite battle for the TX house coming up. I'm just not ready to accept it going blue in the general. That would be hooge. Fuking Beto, imbecile.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 12, 2020)

Joliver said:


> What's your opinion on Texas law enforcement allowing black lives matter riot and calling it free speech, but arresting people trying to go to work and rolling up on those open carrying white boys helping that shop owner with an MRAP?
> 
> Cops have been playing conservative/libertarian online while doing the bidding of leftists in real life for way too long.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, your Texas is purple at the moment, blue in 2020. You'll be gun grabbing in no time.




well technically a protest that is a peaceful assembly is legal, now a riot no, but that’s why you see the police using tear gas and Other less than lethal weapons or tactics to disperse the crowd. But then people cry police brutality when only the last few seconds of the incident are shown on video. 

as far as the cops rolling up on those open carrying boys and arresting them, technically that was a lawful arrest....carrying a weapon on the premise of a 51% establishment is illegal. (.anywhere that 51% of their gross sales comes from alcohol sales) the guys were standing outside of a bar in the parking lot which by definition is still on premise. So if talking the legality of the arrest it fits....now do I think it was complete BS yes. I think that arrest was ridiculous the bar was closed anyway they weren’t drinking 
but someone in charge there wanted to show how big his sack was. 

just like I always say is the juice worth the squeeze? In this case nope. Now that sheriffs agency got national negative media attention for charges that did not help public safety and will most likely be dismissed by the DA. 

we can talk the legality of police action and we can talk do I agree. Sometimes will be two different answers.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 14, 2020)

I am pro-good police and anti-bad police.

So does police brutality exist? Hell yes it exists. It happened to me.

Do I want to see justice for George Llloyd? Hell yes I do. It is happening.

Now we have Rayshard Brooks in Atlanta. In this case he was drunk and resisting arrest. 

But being shot in the back for resisting arrest is extremely disturbing.

Trump ordered the DOJ and FBI to expedite justice for George Llloyd almost immediately after learning about the whole incident.

He and his administration are currently drafting an executive order for police reform.

Defunding the police will not accomplish anything except making people less safe.

Looting and burning down businesses will not accomplish anything except destroying job opportunities for all of us.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 14, 2020)

The "peaceful protests as the left label them (AKA violent rioters) should watch this guy, although here's facts here, which they seem to ignore...

https://www.facebook.com/john.romano.923/videos/10221335997809964/


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks like another dumb cop who cant take one guy down when theirs two of them shot a black guy dead again..These idiots are gonna defund themselves and cause a war in america


----------



## Jin (Jun 19, 2020)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7gDJGFW5A

Bret Weinstein weighs in with some serious concerns about the direction the nation is headed.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7gDJGFW5A
> 
> Bret Weinstein weighs in with some serious concerns about the direction the nation is headed.



That’s a lot to unpack. I don’t agree with everything he said about Trumps Admin or Clinton,s for that matter, but I think he is spot on that basically if this climate of chaos continues there will be a civil war.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 19, 2020)

For some news:  we've been in a civil war for a while.  It's just been a cold war.....


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 19, 2020)

I just want teachers to not have to pay for education resources out of pocket.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 19, 2020)

I just watched the movie Detroit about the riots in 1967. It is very good and very tense. I think everyone should give it a watch.


----------



## Grinch (Jun 19, 2020)

Black, white, left,right...human beings are a cancer


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 22, 2020)

l.a.p.d. used to be good. then a couple of assholes beat rodney king up and their dept. went into the trash bin


----------



## Solomc (Jun 22, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> everyone needs to watch demolition man to see what our future will look like..Its gonna be 3 sea shells




Dude... haha  i was just thinking this the other day.  Salutations...Greetings...  get the f@ck out of here.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 22, 2020)

The guy who resisted, took a taser away, tried tasing the cops, etc. He wasnt just running away. IF he tased a cop and got his weapon, we'd have 2 dead Cops and BLM applauding.
Im glad he shot the dope (too bad he didnt survive) but play stupid games, win stupid prizes. The 5 or 6 times I got arrested in life, I was very cordial to them. If I would have fought, taken their tazer, I also would have been shot. The dummies fault...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 23, 2020)

Scary times we’re living in, my man.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

****ing Drama


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The guy who resisted, took a taser away, tried tasing the cops, etc. He wasnt just running away. IF he tased a cop and got his weapon, we'd have 2 dead Cops and BLM applauding.
> Im glad he shot the dope (too bad he didnt survive) but play stupid games, win stupid prizes. The 5 or 6 times I got arrested in life, I was very cordial to them. If I would have fought, taken their tazer, I also would have been shot. The dummies fault...



Agreed, there is case law (Tennessee VS Garner) that backs the officers use of force up. Were  the officers necessarily in danger of dying possibly but probably not since there was two of them  but deadly force can be used to prevent serious bodily injury as well as death  and the suspect is not trained to use a taser. You are supposed to split the belt with the red dot so the Two barbs spread out ideally  one around the waist  and the other in the torso, aim higher especially the further you get the spread is greater. Risking the barb hitting and eye and causing blindness or the throat and hitting an artery. A taser in someone who has no idea how to use it can be dangerous 

those officers should not be fired or charged. It’s BS 
just opinion..but I’m sure others who have no experience or knowledge will call em a racist pig but oh well


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I am pro-good police and anti-bad police.
> 
> So does police brutality exist? Hell yes it exists. It happened to me.
> 
> ...



he wasn’t shot in the back while running away 
he was shooting the taser at a cop they are justified 
(Tennessee VS. Garner)


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Looks like another dumb cop who cant take one guy down when theirs two of them shot a black guy dead again..These idiots are gonna defund themselves and cause a war in america



i would assume they were hesitant to use more force to subdue him in fear of being accused of racist cops who beat a black man which allowed the situation to escalate. I agree better defensive tactics could could have been used to prevent it from escalating
but the officers are justified all day long in my opinion as well as that case law...I won’t type the case out again as I already put it in there twice 
but those officers were absolutely in danger of serious bodily injury from the taser this justifying them in using deadly force


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2020)

Zero force was needed here. Even under intense scrutiny some of these cops just can’t kick their bad habits. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...onfused-officers-realise-their-costly-mistake

I am pro pro police but even more pro rights. Even for criminals (which this man wasn’t). 

The offending officer clearly has rank. Which is why the black uni says nothing and doesn’t stop him. Seems like if you step out of the pecking order to correct a senior officer that that is seen as some sort of Sin within the FOP. 

Can you comment on that Tex?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 26, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> he wasn’t shot in the back while running away
> he was shooting the taser at a cop they are justified
> (Tennessee VS. Garner)



How did dude catch 2 in the back if he wasnt turned away from them?Thats a serious question...i truly wanna know how a man who is not running away gets 2 in the back. This whole he was turning back to fire a taser doesnt add up(cuz pysics and all)...if that were the case he would have more that likely had entry wounds that matches the story but 2 planted right in the back...not to mention one round hit a civilians car(know your target and whats beyond it)...i dont think this officer set out to kill that night but he definitely did a shitty job at his job


----------



## Laser50216 (Jun 26, 2020)

compton got rid of their local pd and rely on county police. compton is such a shining and wonderful example of a city to emulate to the point that if you don't have a reason to be there no one ever wants to be even in the middle of the day. It is fraught with constant violent crime and is run by gangs. It is a small third world country right here in the us. so yeah let's get rid of the cops and become just like compton!


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Who exactly is proposing getting rid of cops entirely?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 26, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Who exactly is proposing getting rid of cops entirely?



Well i have this pipe dream of a libertarian utopia but im also realistic lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> i would assume they were hesitant to use more force to subdue him in fear of being accused of racist cops who beat a black man which allowed the situation to escalate. I agree better defensive tactics could could have been used to prevent it from escalating
> but the officers are justified all day long in my opinion as well as that case law...I won’t type the case out again as I already put it in there twice
> but those officers were absolutely in danger of serious bodily injury from the taser this justifying them in using deadly force


another example of fear based cops that cant handle the human body..If the cops knew how to control a body they would not be in jail right now..Yes the guy resisted and yes he took your damn taser away from u..Another reason for the dumbass cops to be embarrassed but what ever..The guy was running away and he did fire the tazer..Now think texas what would have been smarter to let him run and catch him later or shoot and now sit in jail and have all this back lash..why shoot he wasnt in that kinda danger he needed to shoot..At a time like this those idiots said yes let me shoot this black guy in the back for running away from me and not complying to their authority ..Just fukking dumb..


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 26, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Who exactly is proposing getting rid of cops entirely?



To my knowledge no one credible.  

Glen Beck says daily that is one of the missions of BLM.  Ive checked the BLM website and havent seen anything stating that.  I assume Beck has taken a comment from one of these Antifa degenerates and ran with it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Who exactly is proposing getting rid of cops entirely?


only idiots that cant understand the kind of danger they can be in..Also those with a evil agenda for americas future


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

cops are going to have to get their brains rewired...Its not gonna be easy they are brainwashed into thinking they are judge jury and executioner ...They are not most have just a hsd..I have more experience and knowledge on how to stop a human with my hands then most of them.


----------



## German89 (Jun 26, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Who exactly is proposing getting rid of cops entirely?



globalists


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> How did dude catch 2 in the back if he wasnt turned away from them?Thats a serious question...i truly wanna know how a man who is not running away gets 2 in the back. This whole he was turning back to fire a taser doesnt add up(cuz pysics and all)...if that were the case he would have more that likely had entry wounds that matches the story but 2 planted right in the back...not to mention one round hit a civilians car(know your target and whats beyond it)...i dont think this officer set out to kill that night but he definitely did a shitty job at his job



all I can say is watch the video 
you can absolutely catch one in the back while still turned... think about angles of where the shot came in etc


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Screw it I’m done. Training and experience doesn’t mean jack I guess, opinions of citizens will be the deciding factor and people who never wore the badge will be subject matter experts. Just remember I haven’t always been a cop I used to once be a trouble maker who wasn’t always pro police. So I do know what it’s like to be on both sides. 
appreciate y’all letting me post my side without jumping on my ass but I’m feeling that I am getting heated on this (nobody’s fault) 
so I’m gonna back off before I disrespect anybody and am no longer able to have open conversations 
I’ll stick to topics about eating ass and pumping iron till I can chill out and stop being sensitive lol
love y’all still lol 

and for what’s it worth I don’t think mr Brooks in Atlanta needed to die it could have been avoided, better tactics by cops and by him not doing what he did but I also think it’s disgusting what the officers are going through right now, they followed training and case law backs it up. Also they were charged before the investigation even took place. Garbage. 
hang a cop to please the citizens..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

what part offends you? those cops were like in their early 20s what kind of training could they possible have had that a citizen cant question them?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Ill answer my own question they have zero training..But im just a citizen what do i know


----------



## GSgator (Jun 26, 2020)

They should get a tad more training on ground tactics there  should be a crash course on judo or BBJ you can avoid the neck and subdue a person pretty quick with a arm/leg lock. I’ve never been in a position were I have a weapon on me and I’m having to do hand to hand combat at that point I would assume I be fighting for my life if this person gets my weapon I’m dead.


----------



## white ape (Jun 26, 2020)

First, I think many cops may have been trained by old school cops who got away with a lot more before cameras were on everyone’s phone. 

Secondly, many of them are probably afraid. Cops get shot in the head while putting gas in their cruisers. They need to always be vigilant. That can be tiring. Texan69 would agree with me. He was a Marine as well. 

Third, some of them are probably egomaniacs or have a hero complex

Fourth, lack of training. It would cost a ridiculous amount of money to have all police officers trained to a satisfactory level. That isn’t going to happen anytime soon. Especially with all the heat local governments are getting about defunding police. 

Five, people do not respect the police anymore. It is a difficult job I’m sure. 

Six, who really wants to be a street cop? Pueblo, CO ran a class through a couple years ago and within 6 months of graduation 90% of them had quit  The basic requirements were crazy and the pay low. The city wanted an applicant to have an associates degree, not have smoked weed in two years and other stuff. Starting salary was like 40k. So I doubt they are attracting the cream of the crop. 

just some random thoughts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Pretty good points .. Don’t forget the psychopaths and kkk that’s saturated in the force


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 26, 2020)

GSgator said:


> They should get a tad more training on ground tactics there  should be a crash course on judo or BBJ you can avoid the neck and subdue a person pretty quick with a arm/leg lock. I’ve never been in a position were I have a weapon on me and I’m having to do hand to hand combat at that point I would assume I be fighting for my life if this person gets my weapon I’m dead.




Good points. Unfortunately, because Police didn’t take REAL training seriously, Congress has now made the choke hold illegal. The Ace in the hole in combat.  Being a cop now will be next to impossible forget about the smart a$$ climate we are in. 

BTW I’m not giving the perps a pass. If a cop tells you to do something I’d suggest you do it. Plenty of blame to go around.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 26, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> all I can say is watch the video
> you can absolutely catch one in the back while still turned... think about angles of where the shot came in etc




Personally I don’t have a problem with him taking two in the back after firing a cops taser at them. 

My problem is that two guys can’t detain one man. I don’t buy the “oh we don’t want to be labeled as racists pigs” Long before all this crap broke loose cops have struggled to detain people when the numbers were on their side. 

When I was a bail bondsman I had to cuff and stuff people on the regular. No radio, backup, or weapon. It’s like Bundy is howling about it’s about real training. Not this hokus pokus seminar BS cops are taught 

I hope you don’t bow out of this. We respect you but for Christ sake you guys need to learn to fight.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ill answer my own question they have zero training..But im just a citizen what do i know



not offended just getting a bit upset that everybody seems to be an expert, I don’t know what your career is but I’m assuming I don’t know more about it than you do and I wouldn’t pretend to. Not trying to be a dick just the best way I can put it 

To answer you “I’m just a citizen what do I know”
well unless you’ve been in law enforcement you prolly won’t know as much as someone who has been or is, just a fact of the matter. I’m not gonna tell my mechanic he’s wrong because I don’t know shit about fixing cars lol 

and by no means am I saying police get enough training. There’s an old saying the military trains all the time but barley fights, cops fights everyday but barley train. But defunding police and cutting budgets will only hurt that. It’s expensive for an agency to send an officer to classes. The academy should be Longer and the age should be raise to 25 instead of 21.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

white ape said:


> First, I think many cops may have been trained by old school cops who got away with a lot more before cameras were on everyone’s phone.
> 
> Secondly, many of them are probably afraid. Cops get shot in the head while putting gas in their cruisers. They need to always be vigilant. That can be tiring. Texan69 would agree with me. He was a Marine as well.
> 
> ...




very well said


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> Good points. Unfortunately, because Police didn’t take REAL training seriously, Congress has now made the choke hold illegal. The Ace in the hole in combat.  Being a cop now will be next to impossible forget about the smart a$$ climate we are in.
> 
> BTW I’m not giving the perps a pass. If a cop tells you to do something I’d suggest you do it. Plenty of blame to go around.




I agree. And to touch on the part of if a cop tells the to do something do it I agree. And if the cops makes or tells you do something that is illegal...Comply and then sue the shit out of the officer and agency and get paid out big time. Fight it in the court room not on scene 
now that statement doesn’t apply to a situation like George Floyd that's a time when ya you got no choice but to try and fight for your life


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> not offended just getting a bit upset that everybody seems to be an expert, I don’t know what your career is but I’m assuming I don’t know more about it than you do and I wouldn’t pretend to. Not trying to be a dick just the best way I can put it
> 
> To answer you “I’m just a citizen what do I know”
> well unless you’ve been in law enforcement you prolly won’t know as much as someone who has been or is, just a fact of the matter. I’m not gonna tell my mechanic he’s wrong because I don’t know shit about fixing cars lol
> ...


I worked as a bouncer for many years and im still alive and i never killed anyone..I know quite a bit about controlling bodies and i can tell you right now 90% or more cops have zero training


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

I am by no way into defunding the cops if anything they could use more funding just put to better use..No donuts hahaha had to do it


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> Zero force was needed here. Even under intense scrutiny some of these cops just can’t kick their bad habits.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...onfused-officers-realise-their-costly-mistake
> 
> ...



Well this appears to be a big cluster. It appears the video has been cut I saw a version that had more of the initial encounter of the first officer on scene and the subject prior to force being used and he was attempting to conduct an investigation in regards to a suspicious person call on the male waiting outside of the Walgreens which he stated he was waiting for a WU from his sister to be sent to him.... from what I get her there was also a warrant service going on in the same area for another subject who was wanted on a warrant. This appears to be a major lack of communication. It appears the officer who took the subject down thought this was the wanted subject and did not realize this was a separate scene. A lot of time we as cops forget we can slow down apply the breaks if you have time and slow down and evaluate the scene evaluate what is going on. I cant answer to everything because I wasn’t there and there appears to be a lot of info missing. I’d like to hear the call on why the first Officer is making contact with the subject and what the complaint was that was made by the caller and I would like to know about the warrant and what plan was made to execute the warrant as well as what the wanted subject looked like.

as far as use of force I think they went hands on too early...one thing I teach my rookies is non compliance is not always a threat to us. It can be but not always. If he’s just refusing to put his hands behind his back as talking backing demanding “why” but the subject is not posing a risk or not accused of any violent crime, then slow the hell down and explain to the subject why you are here and why he is gonna he detained. People want to know why and most of the time deserve to know why as long as they are not posing a threat. If he was accused of murder or making movements that are a threat then no get him detained then explain why. 

but it’s ok for Officers to slow it down and explain to people why.. it works wonders 
I had a call regarding a theft and we got a description of the suspect and vehicle and we located someone matching the description in the area we stop and he’s refusing to comply but not being violent 
I slowed down and explained hey we got a call about a theft at this location and the suspect is described as X,Y, Z and driving this car we’re gonna detained you and if it’s not you then you will be let go he said ok and complied with me it wasn’t him so off the cuffs came, I gave him the case number in case he wanted to look up the records later on and apologized for the inconvenience he was upset rightfully so but was polite and said he understood and that was it. We make mistakes info gets twisted between the caller and dispatch 

I hope that helps a bit Jin


----------



## white ape (Jun 26, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Pretty good points .. Don’t forget the psychopaths and kkk that’s saturated in the force



agreed. They can go under the third point. By no means was my list an exhaustive list of all issues


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I am by no way into defunding the cops if anything they could use more funding just put to better use..No donuts hahaha had to do it



i ****ed up and had a donut this morning actually, first one in 6 years. Party in my mouth lol! 

Nothing but respect for you bro, even though we may have some different views I think our values are in line.. just different perspectives of the issue 
would love to have a beer with you one day or a tea if you don’t drink. Impressed that this thread hasn’t turned into a name calling trash talking thread 
I got a bit upset, not angry just frustrated  but that was on me. I had my pity party and it’s over now lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> i ****ed up and had a donut this morning actually, first one in 6 years. Party in my mouth lol!
> 
> Nothing but respect for you bro, even though we may have some different views I think our values are in line.. just different perspectives of the issue
> would love to have a beer with you one day or a tea if you don’t drink. Impressed that this thread hasn’t turned into a name calling trash talking thread
> I got a bit upset, not angry just frustrated  but that was on me. I had my pity party and it’s over now lol


this issue is serious its no joke..Im for people having a normal happy life


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2020)

I’d like to say this at the end of the day. Cops are humans we mess up. We need more training...way more training in the academy and continuing education training. But i believe from what ive seen first hand on both sides of the law, as a victim, a suspect and an officer that cops are overall good and the purpose and goal of LEO is honorable and brave. The light shines brighter on the bad ones as our mistakes are amplified far more than that of any career. Perfection will never be obtained but it doesn’t mean it can’t be chased. I saw quote on Facebook that was about an airline company and if they said well most of our pilots are good but we had a few who sucked and crashed the plane and killed hundreds but most of us are good..uhm no that’s not ok. That helped me realize how the public is viewing this 
but I don’t think it should minimize a cops work and reduce their life to that of an animal who needs to be put down because of the bad ones. And the media is def not helping


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> I’d like to say this at the end of the day. Cops are humans we mess up. We need more training...way more training in the academy and continuing education training. But i believe from what ive seen first hand on both sides of the law, as a victim, a suspect and an officer that cops are overall good and the purpose and goal of LEO is honorable and brave. The light shines brighter on the bad ones as our mistakes are amplified far more than that of any career. Perfection will never be obtained but it doesn’t mean it can’t be chased. I saw quote on Facebook that was about an airline company and if they said well most of our pilots are good but we had a few who sucked and crashed the plane and killed hundreds but most of us are good..uhm no that’s not ok. That helped me realize how the public is viewing this
> but I don’t think it should minimize a cops work and reduce their life to that of an animal who needs to be put down because of the bad ones. And the media is def not helping


blame the democratic party and these left wing kunts that are sparking up in america the way nazis did 100 years ago..Behind them its a dark satanic cult that runs the world


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 27, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> I’d like to say this at the end of the day. Cops are humans we mess up. We need more training...way more training in the academy and continuing education training. But i believe from what ive seen first hand on both sides of the law, as a victim, a suspect and an officer that cops are overall good and the purpose and goal of LEO is honorable and brave. The light shines brighter on the bad ones as our mistakes are amplified far more than that of any career. Perfection will never be obtained but it doesn’t mean it can’t be chased. I saw quote on Facebook that was about an airline company and if they said well most of our pilots are good but we had a few who sucked and crashed the plane and killed hundreds but most of us are good..uhm no that’s not ok. That helped me realize how the public is viewing this
> but I don’t think it should minimize a cops work and reduce their life to that of an animal who needs to be put down because of the bad ones. And the media is def not helping



Mad respect for you and the good ones. You guys are the ones who will fix this.


----------



## white ape (Jun 27, 2020)

This may be the one place on the internet where people can have differing opinions and still have a debate while respecting each other. It’s like people here actually LISTEN to others points and don’t just block them out because it varies from their own beliefs. 

mad respect to you all


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Well this appears to be a big cluster. It appears the video has been cut I saw a version that had more of the initial encounter of the first officer on scene and the subject prior to force being used and he was attempting to conduct an investigation in regards to a suspicious person call on the male waiting outside of the Walgreens which he stated he was waiting for a WU from his sister to be sent to him.... from what I get her there was also a warrant service going on in the same area for another subject who was wanted on a warrant. This appears to be a major lack of communication. It appears the officer who took the subject down thought this was the wanted subject and did not realize this was a separate scene. A lot of time we as cops forget we can slow down apply the breaks if you have time and slow down and evaluate the scene evaluate what is going on. I cant answer to everything because I wasn’t there and there appears to be a lot of info missing. I’d like to hear the call on why the first Officer is making contact with the subject and what the complaint was that was made by the caller and I would like to know about the warrant and what plan was made to execute the warrant as well as what the wanted subject looked like.
> 
> as far as use of force I think they went hands on too early...one thing I teach my rookies is non compliance is not always a threat to us. It can be but not always. If he’s just refusing to put his hands behind his back as talking backing demanding “why” but the subject is not posing a risk or not accused of any violent crime, then slow the hell down and explain to the subject why you are here and why he is gonna he detained. People want to know why and most of the time deserve to know why as long as they are not posing a threat. If he was accused of murder or making movements that are a threat then no get him detained then explain why.
> 
> ...



I’m more interested in why the black officer who was having a civil conversation with the suspect didn’t say anything or intervene when the older white cop came in and body slammed the suspect. (I know we can only speculate). 

I had a similar situation when I was talking civilly to a uni(after my friends had been in a brawl) and an undercover decided he wasn’t happy that my hand got too close to his face when I was pointing out who had assulted my friend. After telling me to “get your ****ing hand out of my face” the third time he kicked me to the ground, arrested me and charged me with assault on a police officer. Never IDed himself as a LEO. 

Obviously the uni could have advocated for me. But he didn’t. I went to jail, paid out the nose to get acquitted etc. 

I’ve noticed that many times cops don’t seem to interfere with other cops who are out of line. I assume this is a rank thing?

I’d appreciate your thoughts of why some police won’t intervene when things are clearly being done improperly by other cops. 

If the good cops can step in without repercussions then we can make progress. As long as this seeming unwritten code of non interference in the face of misconduct continues, no progress will be made. The good cops like you are the key to this. You guys need assurances that you can step in without consequences from others on the force. 

I’m i on the right track here?

I’ve been on the receiving end of malicious police misconduct. It’s a horrible feeling that left me with a stinging lack of faith in The United States. I went and studied in Australia after that because I hated the injustice in America and wanted no part of this country.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 27, 2020)

^^^^Jin if I may, I’d like to chime in. I don’t think it’s just a pecking order problem. 

Years ago I bonded out 3 Sheriffs office jailers accused of manslaughter. One of which was a Sgt the other 2 were COs. They had a tussle with a 21 year old in the county jail. The inmate was already subdued then along comes a UFC fan Jailer 140lbs soaking wet, jumps on the inmate, already on his stomach and subdued but for a few choice words, and strangles this poor kid to death. 

When asked in court why the Sgt who was in charge allowed this to happen,  he stated (Paraphrasing here)  there is an unwritten rule that an officer (regardless of rank) that rats on another is as good as dead when the $hit hits the fan. Meaning that if said Sgt needed back up in the event of a riot would not be guaranteed assistance and furthermore should expect none.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2020)

I still feel strongly that the cops should have let him run off and just catch him later then open fire at a time like this..It really surprised me they did that


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> ^^^^Jin if I may, I’d like to chime in. I don’t think it’s just a pecking order problem.
> 
> Years ago I bonded out 3 Sheriffs office jailers accused of manslaughter. One of which was a Sgt the other 2 were COs. They had a tussle with a 21 year old in the county jail. The inmate was already subdued then along comes a UFC fan Jailer 140lbs soaking wet, jumps on the inmate, already on his stomach and subdued but for a few choice words, and strangles this poor kid to death.
> 
> When asked in court why the Sgt who was in charge allowed this to happen,  he stated (Paraphrasing here)  there is an unwritten rule that an officer (regardless of rank) that rats on another is as good as dead when the $hit hits the fan. Meaning that if said Sgt needed back up in the event of a riot would not be guaranteed assistance and furthermore should expect none.



This is exactly what needs to be addressed.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 27, 2020)

Defund Welfare!


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 27, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Defund Welfare!



Amen, brother!


----------



## white ape (Jun 27, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Defund Welfare![/QUOTE
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> man I drove by some parks downtown yesterday going from one job site to another. The entire park was a tent shanty town. Right down by the capitol building. Homeless people have put up tents on sidewalks. What an eye sore and disgusting. Something needs to be done about the homeless issue


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’m more interested in why the black officer who was having a civil conversation with the suspect didn’t say anything or intervene when the older white cop came in and body slammed the suspect. (I know we can only speculate).
> 
> I had a similar situation when I was talking civilly to a uni(after my friends had been in a brawl) and an undercover decided he wasn’t happy that my hand got too close to his face when I was pointing out who had assulted my friend. After telling me to “get your ****ing hand out of my face” the third time he kicked me to the ground, arrested me and charged me with assault on a police officer. Never IDed himself as a LEO.
> 
> ...




its very tough to step in an correct an officer in front of a subject. You don’t want to make the other officer look bad etc. it’s a tough and delicate thing. Think about fighting with your wife she’s wrong as hell but you love you her and you don’t wanna say anything as it will just make it worse 

theres a very tight bind with cops just like there is with marines and frats etc. we are family truly, at least where I work. our women hang out together as do our kids. We see each other on duty and even more so off duty so we get very close.


the officers in my district came up with a Phrase to say if we need to get another officer to chill out without calling him out we say “Sgt coffee needs to talk to you”
we don’t have a Sgt coffee but we made it up as in like take a coffee break bro. 

I agree we need to be able to step up and stop others cops form messing up it doesn’t have to be rude it can be a simple “hey bro I got this I’ll let you know if I need you” etc 

 cops are given a lot of authority and it can give you a bit of a complex, in a pretty chill guy but my girl says I am very much so in charge and like to control things. She notices I get anxious when I am not control because at work I am used to controlling so much 


i apologize for what those cops did to you 
it disgusts me when cops like that betray the badge because that’s what he did when he wronged you.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> This is exactly what needs to be addressed.



I agree 100%


----------



## white ape (Jun 27, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> its very tough to step in an correct an officer in front of a subject. You don’t want to make the other officer look bad etc. it’s a tough and delicate thing. Think about fighting with your wife she’s wrong as hell but you love you her and you don’t wanna say anything as it will just make it worse
> 
> theres a very tight bind with cops just like there is with marines and frats etc. we are family truly, at least where I work. our women hang out together as do our kids. We see each other on duty and even more so off duty so we get very close.
> 
> ...




im going to have to disagree with you on this one. It is NOT difficult to call out someone who is fukking up. It’s called policing your own. If they can’t handle that then **** them.  Everyone needs to nut up
and not be so sensitive. If you’re a cop, Marine, or whatever, you better grow a pair and have thick skin (not directed at you personally, just in general) In my opinion it is every officers duty to ensure that they are making their organization a better place. By looking the other way, they are doing the opposite of their duty. 

I called out many senior enlisted and officers when I was a young enlisted man. Nothing bad ever happened to me. Because they knew that they were in the wrong. It may have embarrassed them. I didn’t care. Fuk them. They were doing wrong and I corrected them. I actually used to enjoy calling people out for not doing as they should. Especially those senior to me.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 27, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Defund Welfare!


We need reform in this country and this needs to be addressed as well. The generational entitlement of being able to hold your hand out for assistance and giving nothing back in return has to end. There is always something that can be done to earn that assistance clean a stadium after a sporting event pick up trash ECT. Also every dollar needs to be accountable for before one can go in and get that welfare check they need to show how every cent of last months check was spent. Last and not least ****ing DRUG TEST should be mandatory. You don’t like the rules don’t play the game you can’t comply then eat out of a trash can and live under a bridge it’s not much to ask for.


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2020)

You can go **** yourself if you think I could handle being on welfare without a little Mary Jane. 

How bout some sympathy?!??

Mostly kidding, but not entirely. Easy to pick people apart when you know nothing of their humanity/situation. 

Ever think there’s a reason some cannot work?

I work with people everyday who either cannot attend school or maintain a job. They aren’t necessarily disabled either. None have ever tried drugs or drink. 

I’ve said this to many of my friends: if you are so concerned with other people’s lives, then get involved with those people personally. 

Nothing stopping you to choose mercy and help over condemnation and apathy.  

This post isn’t directed at anyone specifically. Just another way to look at things. 

I’m also not claiming the welfare system isn’t broken. It is. 

My point is we all have the power to affect positive change at a personal level. Your opinion (my opinion) doesn’t mean shit. What you say doesn’t mean shit. What I say doesn’t mean shit. 

Actions count. 

Thanks to SFG for complaining about political threads while simultaneously stirring the pot by bringing welfare up in an already controversial thread. 

Pick one or the other, dude!

It’s your board......


----------



## stonetag (Jun 28, 2020)

I guess I need to get out more I thought BLM, was Bureau of Land Management. Like I've mentioned before the whole idea of becoming a hermit just keeps looking better and better, dead serious here.


----------



## white ape (Jun 28, 2020)

That’s why topics like this are interesting Jin. There is a cause and effect to everything. It’s why I enjoyed sociology classes to much. 

we could change one thing, let’s say drug testing to get welfare. Seems legit. Most of ya have to get drug tested to be able to work so we can pay taxes so we can support welfare. But let’s just say that 30% of the money that a single drug user on welfare gets goes to drugs. The other 70% could very well be going to putting food in a child’s mouth. If we required drug testing, now you have zero percent going to drugs but also zero percent going to food for that kid. 

I don’t have the answers on how to fix all the broken pieces. My point is that the reality is way deeper than a surface solution. I used to say the same thing about welfare. Drug test them lazy bums. Then someone educated me a bit more and I found that things are not black and white


----------



## Laser50216 (Jun 29, 2020)

Laser50216 said:


> compton got rid of their local pd and rely on county police. compton is such a shining and wonderful example of a city to emulate to the point that if you don't have a reason to be there no one ever wants to be even in the middle of the day. It is fraught with constant violent crime and is run by gangs. It is a small third world country right here in the us. so yeah let's get rid of the cops and become just like compton!



Just want to make one correction here. Camden not Compton. Camden NJ got rid of their corrupt police and now rely on county police. It's a place you don't want to be even during the day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2021)

Well the cops really fukked up now .. They shot another black kid during a traffic stop in Minnesota to top it off.. Its almost seems like their doing it on purpose.. Controversial thread here I hope we’re grown up enough to discuss this like adults without any panties in the way ..


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 13, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Well the cops really fukked up now .. They shot another black kid during a traffic stop in Minnesota to top it off.. Its almost seems like their doing it on purpose.. Controversial thread here I hope we’re grown up enough to discuss this like adults without any panties in the way ..


 He was fighting police and tried driving away. It was a stressful situation and I believe it was an honest mistake. 

The simplest answer is often the correct one


----------



## 69nites (Apr 13, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Well the cops really fukked up now .. They shot another black kid during a traffic stop in Minnesota to top it off.. Its almost seems like their doing it on purpose.. Controversial thread here I hope we’re grown up enough to discuss this like adults without any panties in the way ..


At least this one the intent is clear. She's clearly incompetent, not malicious.

It's funny that the concept of defunding the police is entirely a branding issue. If they said "demilitarize the police" they'd probably have a lot more people on board.

On the subject of the thread, I'm with Jocko's perspective. 1/5 of your time as an officer should be training and you should have to be periodically cleared for duty both in terms of skills and psychologically.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2021)

69nites said:


> At least this one the intent is clear. She's clearly incompetent, not malicious.
> 
> It's funny that the concept of defunding the police is entirely a branding issue. If they said "demilitarize the police" they'd probably have a lot more people on board.
> 
> On the subject of the thread, I'm with Jocko's perspective. 1/5 of your time as an officer should be training and you should have to be periodically cleared for duty both in terms of skills and psychologically.


i don’t understand how she can be that dumb to shoot a black kid in Minnesota at this time .. Just begging for massive riots and race issues even more then we have now


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

She is a 26 year vet. When I first heard of the mistake I was sure she was a rookie.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> She is a 26 year vet. When I first heard of the mistake I was sure she was a rookie.



These dumb people are causing everyone else to suffer. We seriously need to start a purge.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> She is a 26 year vet. When I first heard of the mistake I was sure she was a rookie.



Probably only ever drilled firearm draws. You play how you practice.


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2021)

family got paid, i don't give a fuk.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2021)

People can have 50 years experience driving, and then when a situation unexpectedly happens they do they unexpected, like stomp on the gas instead of the brakes.  It happens far too often.   Police officers are not trained nearly enough, and you can tell by the panic in her voice when she was screaming "tazer" over and over, that she was clearly not someone who should be in that position.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 14, 2021)

69nites said:


> Probably only ever drilled firearm draws. You play how you practice.



6’2” 220 minimum for all cops preferably bigger ... man or woman.....she wouldn’t have needed a taser to jerk a knot in this fool. 


Side note: I never thought it was a good idea to make tazers that looked and felt like a Glock 19.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 14, 2021)

RISE said:


> People can have 50 years experience driving, and then when a situation unexpectedly happens they do they unexpected, like stomp on the gas instead of the brakes.  It happens far too often.   Police officers are not trained nearly enough, and you can tell by the panic in her voice when she was screaming "tazer" over and over, that she was clearly not someone who should be in that position.



Exactly, realistic training should weed out those that don’t belong in the biz of detaining people.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 14, 2021)

Incarcerate lil boosie!


----------



## RISE (Apr 14, 2021)

BigGameHunter said:


> Exactly, realistic training should weed out those that don’t belong in the biz of detaining people.



Police  training should be one step lower to seal training.  And it should be mandatory monthly.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

I finally saw the full video of that crazy Karen cop shooting that kid... That’s about the worst thing these idiot cops could have done to this country right now .. No excuse for that


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

RISE said:


> Police  training should be one step lower to seal training.  And it should be mandatory monthly.



Good luck upping the quality of the police talent pool: In Philadelphia people have been rejected because they scored too high on IQ tests. 

this isn’t the story but it’s similar https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-cops/story?id=95836


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 14, 2021)

RISE said:


> Police  training should be one step lower to seal training.  And it should be mandatory monthly.



They don't have the funds to do that or they choose to use the funds somewhere else....sad that most are very much under trained to do the job. The ones who are well trained do so on their own or are former military personnel.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

69nites said:


> Probably only ever drilled firearm draws. You play how you practice.



this is true, I’ve seen only one training class that actually involves drawing a taser in a mock high stress scenarios..any they do make simulated taser that shoot prongs and the role player “fake bad guy” wears a thick jacket to avoid actually be stuck by the prongs but it allows you to train the taser..to many training classes with sim guns so you get a lot of training drawing that gun and not enough taser draw...also not enlighten defensive tactics training 
Haven’t seen the video too frustrating 
if cops could stop ****ing up it would make it easier for us that do well and train


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

RISE said:


> Police  training should be one step lower to seal training.  And it should be mandatory monthly.



lol ya not gonna happen...also comparing seal training to cop training is ridiculous. If we did then cops would be whipping out the MP5 and mowing people down lol. Even they eat seals clear a building is different then police should..they are moving fast to eliminate a target. Cops need to take it slower more target discrimination than required in the military 
If a seal team is entering a house or building then good chance everybody in that building is fair game to catch a few rounds...not the case always for police. 

but yes training needs to be stepped up and revamped across the board but politicians are the ones mandating the training and it usually results in a death by PowerPoint class


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 14, 2021)

RISE said:


> Police  training should be one step lower to seal training.  And it should be mandatory monthly.



That's probably a bit excessive but definitely more training needed...idk about in cities but id say 70% of cops here are fat out of shape and very poorly trained.  So poorly trained we like to go to the Sim course sit on top of the firetruck and make fun of them...I literally saw a dude fall down while fire his weapon once...and we are supposed to believe they are capable of policing in this country??? Good one...Texan we need more guys like you who actually give a shit about being on point.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 14, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> They don't have the funds to do that or they choose to use the funds somewhere else....sad that most are very much under trained to do the job. The ones who are well trained do so on their own or are former military personnel.



Here they bought an armored vehicle and now there's no momey to train them on it...but at least it looks cool when they drove It down to the chamber of commerce events!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 14, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Here they bought an armored vehicle and now there's no momey to train them on it...but at least it looks cool when they drove It down to the chamber of commerce events!


Amoured vehicles and military equipment are actual given to department for free by the military.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Here they bought an armored vehicle and now there's no momey to train them on it...but at least it looks cool when they drove It down to the chamber of commerce events!




they prolly got it lent to them for free from the federal government, that’s how we get a lot of our stuff. There’s a grant program for military surplus and vehicles for law enforcement, high water vehicles, humvees, armored vehicles, night vision etc


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Amoured vehicles and military equipment are actual given to department for free by the military.



Correction. Nothing is Free.  It is paid for by the tax payers.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

At the end of the day I think the answer is better training quality, in the academy and Inservice training. We do hours and hours every year of training in Texas just to keep your license but it’s all mandated stuff that doesn’t really do a good beside check a box off because the state said so. Class typically includes boring PowerPoint slides 

only good classes are for the special stuff like DWI, crash reconstruction, some detective stuff etc 
need more simulated exercises, defensive tactics and dealing with emotionally disturbed people with role players just like how the military brings in actors to role play Iraqis etc make it as close to real deal as possible 
Throw the cops through a two week defensive class every year and throw some real fights in it. They won’t because the risk of injury means officers off the street and workers compensation money being paid out 

but if you’ve never been in a fight until your dealing with a dangerous felon your liable to freak out and over react. I’m blessed that I got into a lot of fights as a kid and teenager and even young adult lol so no stranger to fights..so my principal who used to lecture me about fighting can screw off haha it did pay off


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> they prolly got it lent to them for free from the federal government, that’s how we get a lot of our stuff. There’s a grant program for military surplus and vehicles for law enforcement, high water vehicles, humvees, armored vehicles, night vision etc



That makes sense


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

To add on to that and I’ll be done. 
if you have Instagram check out policepost and police training post pages they show good and bad examples of officer reactions. There’s a lot of good officers who clearly are fit to do the job and train to master the skills and others who not so much. Unfortunately the media only shows the bad ones so it paints this image that all cops are fat, weak, don’t train etc. That’s not the case just go to cop training focused pages and you’ll see body camera footage of many stellar badass officers who are highly qualified for the job. Doesn’t mean training doesn’t need to be better because it does. Training should never stop and it should always be updated and improved to keep up with the current trends and obstacles faced. 

There’s a massive disparity in training from officer to officer and agency to agency. whereas in the military not so much if you compare one infantry company to the next the training and skill difference won’t be as noticeable because there is a set standard that if a soldier or marine doesn’t meet he’s out shoot when I was in the marine corps reserves we did ITX a large combined arms trainings exercise and we scored pretty much on level with active duty units because the same standard is applied and stressed. The ones who can’t make it and master the skills are booted out


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

At the end of the day.  Women should not be cops.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

German89 said:


> At the end of the day.  Women should not be cops.



I know some pretty badass women who are cops. A good tool also for dealing with people from cultures where it’s disrespectful for a man to speak to another mans wife so can be very useful, or to speak to a female sexual assault victim, children etc 
but female cops absolutely face more obstacles than men. I can’t imagine what it’s like to be a small female trying to take down a large amped up guy on your own without getting geeked up


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I know some pretty badass women who are cops. A good tool also for dealing with people from cultures where it’s disrespectful for a man to speak to another mans wife so can be very useful, or to speak to a female sexual assault victim, children etc
> but female cops absolutely face more obstacles than men. I can’t imagine what it’s like to be a small female trying to take down a large amped up guy on your own without getting geeked up



Then they should be hired as social workers.


----------



## RISE (Apr 14, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> They don't have the funds to do that or they choose to use the funds somewhere else....sad that most are very much under trained to do the job. The ones who are well trained do so on their own or are former military personnel.



That's why I believe they need more funding, not less.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 14, 2021)

I think they should apply the same RICO standards to cops sharing the same uniform as they do to mafiosos, or outlaw motorcycle gangs sharing the same cut.  If they can prove ongoing criminal violations (for example of civil rights) and then someone unlawfully kills someone for the department or gang, or while wearing your uniform or cut, the entire club faces criminal penalties and the club or department itself can be dissolved.  You say it's not fair to punish someone just because they knew what was going on and did nothing to stop it?  Happens all the time.  You just haven't been paying attention. Just doesn't happen to cops.


----------



## RISE (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Good luck upping the quality of the police talent pool: In Philadelphia people have been rejected because they scored too high on IQ tests.
> 
> this isn’t the story but it’s similar https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-cops/story?id=95836



Shit with the culture today, goodluck doing anything positive to help the police force.  Burning everything down is the solution of the mob mentality of today, and the law makers and corporations bow to it.


----------



## RISE (Apr 14, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> That's probably a bit excessive but definitely more training needed...idk about in cities but id say 70% of cops here are fat out of shape and very poorly trained.  So poorly trained we like to go to the Sim course sit on top of the firetruck and make fun of them...I literally saw a dude fall down while fire his weapon once...and we are supposed to believe they are capable of policing in this country??? Good one...Texan we need more guys like you who actually give a shit about being on point.



I would say more like basic military training, but then again I've met a few people who went I to the military and I have no idea how they survived.  Not to mention they've lowered the standards to make easier for women to get in.  So I believe it needs to be higher than standard military training.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

Guilty of posting in here but wasn’t the majority of members in agreement of getting away from threads like these lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Guilty of posting in here but wasn’t the majority of members in agreement of getting away from threads like these lol


No this is a major topic in our country .. dumbass people and dumbass cops destroying America.. We can talk about curls in other threads.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

What the fuk do we do with cops in America .. During the trail to shoot a kid like that just miles of this Floyd bullshit.. I’m sorry either this shit is being done on purpose to start a race war or cops are really that fukking dumb and untrained ., this is crazy to me


----------



## Joliver (Apr 14, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Here they bought an armored vehicle and now there's no momey to train them on it...but at least it looks cool when they drove It down to the chamber of commerce events!



This is what absolutely kills me. Civil servants get military grade weapons: 

The left: the militarized police force is systemically corrupt. 

Also the left: only the government should have weapons of war. 

In my state the county sheriff can PERSONALLY keep the excess budgeted money allotted to feed the inmates. A large incentive to diet those people down, I'd say. In fact, the sheriff cooked up a deal with a local grocery store that had a truck load of corn dogs that couldn't be sold for some reason. For 1 year, the inmates got nothing but corn dogs...and not very many. The left over hundreds of thousands of dollars were pocketed by the sheriff and invested in a ponzi scheme. 

Well the sheriff had two problems. 1...a local well to do person had a relative in jail (who is factually a piece of shit), and disliked that her dirtbag nephew was being starved. She started a website and published "snitches" personal testimony of the sheriff being a piece of shit. 

And 2, the jailer comes forward anonymously. His story is so awful and damning that the dissident lady says "this is beyond my website...go to the feds." The next day the jailer is fired out of the blue. No reason given. Turns out the website pissed off the sheriff so much that she cooked up "evidence" that the dissident business owner "could have been" involved in her nephews weed and deadbeat dad case. 

How did she get wire tapped? Well, the dirtbag nephew was released from jail and PAID to install the surveillance at the dissident's business after hours, since he was an employee. No warrant.

A few days later the dissident get a 3am AMRAP rolled on her followed by a swat team. They take all of the equipment from her business and home. (Phones, fax machine, all computers).  She isn't arrested, but she's told "it's coming...don't leave the state" (I can't source this because she told me this personally). All of this on a cooked up last minute warrant that didn't mention the original warrantless tapping.

The sheriff now knows that the jailer has been advised to go to the feds. So what does any dictator do? Puts tax payer funded surveillance on him. We know this because in the federal suit, the FBI was tailing the right hand man of the sherrif. Feds watched two deputies in a revolving tail following a potential federal witness and whistleblower--TO THE ****ING FBI BUILDING. 

So...in a bit of irony, the feds wire tap the sheriff. They hear after hours henchmen chat. "How we gonna deal with the ****** situation?" kind of thing. Scare tactics were discussed. They knew they were doomed.....

The plot thickens a lot... impossibly. True governmental deviance was exposed. Evil shit that would make this post too long and incoherent after I rage crush my keyboard.

So the end result? Nothing. Sheriff promised not to run again. Paid the food money back. Settled with jailer. No charges. Case even got sealed. The government cares more about people trusting the government than it cares about creating a trustworthy government for the people. Feds and state...county and municipal. Hand in hand.

For those of you I know, I'll source any of this other than personal conversation that I've had with the dissident lady (because I can't source verbal conversation). 

For those of you I don't...you can Google for long enough and find out where I live. I'd be happy for half of you to show up. I'll room, board, and beer you up. The other half will end up waiting on the gimp.

Now after hearing about now a place with much less than 100k people work, wanna hear about david chipman? If you don't know the name, don't tell me...you'll never amount to anything more than livestock to me. Not that I care what future ground beef thinks about anything.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What the fuk do we do with cops in America .. During the trail to shoot a kid like that just miles of this Floyd bullshit.. I’m sorry either this shit is being done on purpose to start a race war or cops are really that fukking dumb and untrained ., this is crazy to me


 Have you ever instinctively done something stupid in the heat of the moment? 

I sure have


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What the fuk do we do with cops in America .. During the trail to shoot a kid like that just miles of this Floyd bullshit.. I’m sorry either this shit is being done on purpose to start a race war or cops are really that fukking dumb and untrained ., this is crazy to me



It is done on purpose.  They are distracting you with this because it is most likely the cop from the floyd case will be left off.  Floyd died of overdose.  So now they will blow this up.  The family already got paid to play their acting roles.  Who gives a fuk, really?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Have you ever instinctively done something stupid in the heat of the moment?
> 
> I sure have


Plenty of times .. but my actions didn’t cause my country to be destroyed


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

German89 said:


> It is done on purpose.  They are distracting you with this because it is most likely the cop from the floyd case will be left off.  Floyd died of overdose.  So now they will blow this up.  The family already got paid to play their acting roles.  Who gives a fuk, really?


This is all a cover for what’s really going on .. China and russia are gonna gang the fuk up on America like a 20 dollar whore


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> This is all a cover for what’s really going on .. China and russia are gonna gang the fuk up on America like a 20 dollar whore


Yup.  Don't even pay attention to this crap.  It's to provoke the emotionally weak. 

Things need to be destroyed so we can "rebuild". Produce. Procreate. 

They can't sway society fast enough.  This is their short cut to the dystonia world they so wish to have.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> This is all a cover for what’s really going on .. China and russia are gonna gang the fuk up on America like a 20 dollar whore


There is an interesting dynamic going on that I do not understand. The Western world (US and EU nations) exclude Russia for some reason.

Russia is a very reluctant ally of China. If we extend a hand theyll happily join us because they too are a Western nation.  

I need to read more on the subject to find out why this is.


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> There is an interesting dynamic going on that I do not understand. The Western world (US and EU nations) exclude Russia for some reason.
> 
> Russia is a very reluctant ally of China. If we extend a hand theyll happily join us because they too are a Western nation.
> 
> I need to read more on the subject to find out why this is.



It all leads back to the 1%


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> There is an interesting dynamic going on that I do not understand. The Western world (US and EU nations) exclude Russia for some reason.
> 
> Russia is a very reluctant ally of China. If we extend a hand theyll happily join us because they too are a Western nation.
> 
> I need to read more on the subject to find out why this is.


I’m Russian were always made to look like a villlan .. I don’t know why it like that .. the real president trump tried to be cool with Russia


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

If russia China Iran and North Korea want they can take over the world and make us all slaves .. cause we’re a stupid people


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

I blame liberals for all of this


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> This is all a cover for what’s really going on .. China and russia are gonna gang the fuk up on America like a 20 dollar whore



They don't need to. We're headed for Weimar republic types of inflation


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I blame liberals for all of this



https://www.reddit.com/r/trashy/com...sota/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Yep that happened after the female cop shot the guy. Isn't that grand?

Reverse the roles and the whole world would be up in arms.


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> They don't need to. We're headed for Weimar republic types of inflation



"Headed" we are already there


----------



## Joliver (Apr 14, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/trashy/com...sota/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> Yep that happened after the female cop shot the guy. Isn't that grand?
> 
> Reverse the roles and the whole world would be up in arms.



My god. That video is shocking.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 14, 2021)

I forgot to mention that apparently reddit is trying to remove the video entirely. Reddit is so goddamn far left. Mods and admins are all hate whitey now so.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 14, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/trashy/com...sota/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> Yep that happened after the female cop shot the guy. Isn't that grand?
> 
> Reverse the roles and the whole world would be up in arms.


 Youll be rolled up in a ball covered in you own blood, and theyll still pick your pockets. 




Its just hate and bad feelings in general being directed by the establishment causing this.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Going into black liberal cities as a white guy is gonna be interesting..


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 14, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/trashy/com...sota/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> Yep that happened after the female cop shot the guy. Isn't that grand?
> 
> Reverse the roles and the whole world would be up in arms.



Not surprising at all.


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

Joliver said:


> My god. That video is shocking.






https://imgbb.com/

Noone predicted this. App guns akimbo in the makes.


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/trashy/com...sota/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> Yep that happened after the female cop shot the guy. Isn't that grand?
> 
> Reverse the roles and the whole world would be up in arms.





Thank you....


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> No this is a major topic in our country .. dumbass people and dumbass cops destroying America.. We can talk about curls in other threads.



Edit: deleting my comment after I posted because it won’t go anywhere and I’m just gonna get pissed which I don’t need to get pissed over the internet lol 
I’ll let yall experts carry on this thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> There’s a lot of major topics in this country that when grt brought up get shut down just saying bro
> uour the all knowing though huh
> expert over here


I can tell when I’m looking at complete idiots and those cops are fukkin dumb .. did u hear that lady screaming like she was in a war? It was one kid .. pathetic


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Edit: deleting my comment after I posted because it won’t go anywhere and I’m just gonna get pissed which I don’t need to get pissed over the internet lol
> I’ll let yall experts carry on this thread.


This is an adult discussion why do u feel it needs shutting down ? Dumbass threads that cause fights may get shut down .. this isn’t one of them ..
i would be embarrassed to right now being a cop


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

That lady I suppose that shot that kid was a expert right ??? I would be embarrassed too


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I can tell when I’m looking at complete idiots and those cops are fukkin dumb .. did u hear that lady screaming like she was in a war? It was one kid .. pathetic



I get that your missing my point 
clearly didn’t read my other posts bro


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> That lady I suppose that shot that kid was a expert right ??? I would be embarrassed too



dude read my other freaking posts take the time 
****ing A bro way not even getting what I’m saying cool


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I get that your missing my point
> clearly didn’t read my other posts bro


we got plenty of threads on working out.. Anyone who doesn’t enjoy this can go there.. I gotta say we don’t need Antifa or blm cops are doing a hell of a job defunding themselves


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> dude read my other freaking posts take the time
> ****ing A bro way not even getting what I’m saying cool


I read this whole thread


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> we got plenty of threads on working out.. Anyone who doesn’t enjoy this can go there.. I gotta say we don’t need Antifa or blm cops are doing a hell of a job defunding themselves



lol ya your missing my point and Didn’t read my other posts in this thread... I’m not saying anything about working out bro 
Have a good one brother


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I read this whole thread



Clearly not because you’d know then that I don’t think the female cop who shot him is an expert


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> lol ya your missing my point and Didn’t read my other posts in this thread... I’m not saying anything about working out bro
> Have a good one brother


You said they need more training ... ok we know that already..lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Maybe the left is correct then maybe we need to completely get rid of the police and build something new is what I’m getting your saying .. If cops can have people like that lady and the countless other losers . Maybe we should start all over .. let cops go flip burgers


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 14, 2021)

BigGameHunter said:


> 6’2” 220 minimum for all cops preferably bigger ... man or woman.....she wouldn’t have needed a taser to jerk a knot in this fool.
> 
> 
> Side note: I never thought it was a good idea to make tazers that looked and felt like a Glock 19.



I totally agree with you. I would have given Ronnie Coleman a height waiver though, lol. And also probably Sergio Oliva, lol


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 15, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Maybe the left is correct then maybe we need to completely get rid of the police and build something new is what I’m getting your saying .. If cops can have people like that lady and the countless other losers . Maybe we should start all over .. let cops go flip burgers


 I get the sense you dont like cops, why?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I get the sense you dont like cops, why?



Not cops the authoritarianism


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 15, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not cops the authoritarianism


 I understand that, but what about the individual. The individual is not the establishment. 

I think they deserve to be presumed to not be acting maliciously.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I get the sense you dont like cops, why?


I have this thing about Idiots .. I just don’t like them


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I get the sense you dont like cops, why?



No checks and balances to stop the bad ones. 

I’ve been jailed and charged for a crime an officer falsely accused me of. Just cause he was having a bad day. A felony, mind you. Only reason I got out were city connections and money. 

Most interactions I’ve had with police have been negative.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 15, 2021)

BigGameHunter said:


> 6’2” 220 minimum for all cops preferably bigger ... man or woman.....she wouldn’t have needed a taser to jerk a knot in this fool.
> 
> 
> Side note: I never thought it was a good idea to make tazers that looked and felt like a Glock 19.



I think tasers and pepper spray and all these half-assed weapons that you shoot from a distance and which regularly fail make things more confusing and dangerous. When verbal commands fail, norm used to be to go straight to empty hand techniques, then to hard hand and baton. And you needed to be badass enough to take a punch yourself without pissing yourself and pulling your gun. 

In their zeal to make things “safer” with all these intermediate weapons, politicians have increased the danger to everyone, officers and public alike.


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

For those of you who believe "cops are good people" or "blue thin line" why? 

What happened to, "fuk the police" movement?


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/trashy/com...sota/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> Yep that happened after the female cop shot the guy. Isn't that grand?
> 
> Reverse the roles and the whole world would be up in arms.


Video is still up. Good.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> What happened to, "fuk the police" movement?



Stockholm syndrome set in.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> For those of you who believe "cops are good people" or "blue thin line" why?
> 
> What happened to, "fuk the police" movement?


I dont make any definite judgement, police are people, normal every day people. Some are bad, some are good. 

No intelligent person can say with a straight face that police are all good or all bad.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I dont make any definite judgement, police are people, normal every day people. Some are bad, some are good.
> 
> No intelligent person can say with a straight face that police are all good or all bad.



Not a matter of good or bad. 

Artsy fartsy people are drawn to artsy fartsy jobs, power and control types are drawn to power and control jobs. 

But if you want to be in a job where you control other people based on rules that apply to them, you had damn sure better know the rules that apply to you. 

There is a huge difference between an artsy fartsy confusing his paint brushes, and some cop that gets so excited on a traffic stop that she can’t tell the difference between a taser and a handgun.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> For those of you who believe "cops are good people" or "blue thin line" why?
> 
> What happened to, "fuk the police" movement?



I was never in that movement however, my thoughts about cops are that they are minutes away when seconds matter. I stopped pretty much all my support of the police after how they responded to that couple in Michigan who had their gate broken in by a BLM protest.

I have a friend that is a motorcycle cop in Las Vegas, his first few months on the job he witnessed the worst mass shooting in US history I believe at Mandalay Bay. Referring to a group of people as inherently bad or good doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 15, 2021)

Not a fan, never helped me when i needed it, would make it their mission to make my life hell over the most minor traffic stops and other minor bs. I do remember the ones who were kind and let me out of tickets. If i got written up for one incident i think i would  have lost license so i got real lucky that time. Dont drive like an idiot anymore either.


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> ... If i got written up for one incident i think i would  have lost license so i got real lucky that time. Dont drive like an idiot anymore either.



So you repeated put yourself in a bad position, but it's someone else's fault?


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So you repeated put yourself in a bad position, but it's someone else's fault?



Sensing a pattern here...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 15, 2021)

People who have frequent negative police interactions generally make bad decisions and when they are caught blame it on the police 

It's not their fault but everyone else's


----------



## 69nites (Apr 15, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> People who have frequent negative police interactions generally make bad decisions and when they are caught blame it on the police
> 
> It's not their fault but everyone else's


Who has good police interactions?

The job of being a COP is 99% harassing people for minor infractions and hoping you can find something toward the end of your shift with a ton of paperwork to get that sweet sweet overtime.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 15, 2021)

69nites said:


> Who has good police interactions?
> 
> The job of being a COP is 99% harassing people for minor infractions and hoping you can find something toward the end of your shift with a ton of paperwork to get that sweet sweet overtime.



When I was 17 I was pulled over for passing someone in double yellow lines and got off with a warning. Earlier that year I got caught with underage drinking and was let go with a warning as well. 

The police in my city had bigger things to worry about.

When I went to a more suburban highschool before that every time I got pulled over I got a ticket. Things aren't black and white and it's silly to make sweeping generalizations.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 15, 2021)

69nites said:


> Who has good police interactions?
> 
> The job of being a COP is 99% harassing people for minor infractions and hoping you can find something toward the end of your shift with a ton of paperwork to get that sweet sweet overtime.


Ive never gotten in trouble with cops. Ive dealt with them when calling them for a guy oding, or getting them for a car accident. Though I am very young

Amd other times theyve helped me when my brother had completely lost it and was threatening me. If they didnt come I would have had to probably killed him defending myself. Im thankful that they got there before I was in that kind of danger.


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Ive never gotten in trouble with cops. Ive dealt with them when calling them for a guy oding, or getting them for a car accident. Though I am very young
> 
> Amd other times theyve helped me when my brother had completely lost it and was threatening me. If they didnt come I would have had to probably killed him defending myself. Im thankful that they got there before I was in that kind of danger.



You’ve had no issues because you look like a choir boy :32 (19):


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

69nites said:


> Who has good police interactions?
> 
> The job of being a COP is 99% harassing people for minor infractions and hoping you can find something toward the end of your shift with a ton of paperwork to get that sweet sweet overtime.



I have this thing called no white guilt.  I always seem to have never had a bad 'interaction'.


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> I have this thing called no white guilt.  I always seem to have never had a bad 'interaction'.



maybe it’s because you’re a sexy woman and handcuffs turn you on? They can sense that, you know?


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> I have this thing called no white guilt.  I always seem to have never had a bad 'interaction'.



Neither have I, because I'm respectful, do as I'm instructed, and generally try to make the police officer(s) feel safe by turning on my interior lights and keeping my hands on the wheel as they approach.

I have had cops who've been in a bad mood or all business, but nothing I'd classify as "bad". 

Of course there are bad cops, not saying there isn't, but I generally feel that most of the bullshit is because people put themselves in a bad situation.


----------



## RISE (Apr 15, 2021)

I've been arrested quite a few times, all were 100% my fault.  I know a couple cops, grew up with the sheriff who lived down the street from me.  Heard some shit about some bad cops, and knew/know some good ones.  Imo, any job where you are dealing with people who are 99% of the time lying straight to your face will get to anyone's nerves.  Let alone dealing with seeing the worst parts of humanity day in and day out.  Its not a job just anyone can handle, a very small percentage can.  

I also believe in the saying "absolute power will be corrupted absolutely".  This is human nature.  And once again, only a small few can handle the responsibility of being a cop and not take advantage of it.


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> maybe it’s because you’re a sexy woman and handcuffs turn you on? They can sense that, you know?



Could just be my eyes?  It's always for speeding with a valid reason of having to pee.

You could identify as a women.  Say you're pregnant. And you have to pee.  *Should* work.  Hypothetically.

If someone tries this, let me know how it goes.

Or not speak to the pig at all.  You do have the right to remain silent.  Give them nothing and they have nothing.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 15, 2021)

When I was growing up, back in the days before seatbelt laws and wars on drugs and all the other bullshit responsibilities society has dumped on cops now, people actually used to get a good feeling knowing a cop was around. It made people feel safe. Cops got a shit ton of respect, and gave it back.

Nowadays I don’t know anyone who has a good feeling when he sees a cop car in his rear view mirror. Now the feeling is geez, what does this asshole want, and how can I get rid of him...


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> When I was growing up, back in the days before seatbelt laws and wars on drugs and all the other bullshit responsibilities society has dumped on cops now, people actually used to get a good feeling knowing a cop was around. It made people feel safe. Cops got a shit ton of respect, and gave it back.
> 
> Nowadays I don’t know anyone who has a good feeling when he sees a cop car in his rear view mirror. Now the feeling is geez, what does this asshole want, and how can I get rid of him...



Serve and protect has become more of harass and violate.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 16, 2021)

Id say my biggest problem with cops are they are fukking hypocrites to the max...my brother in law for example...he drinks amd drives constantly..he speeds recklessly in police vehicles and his personal one.  But yet has the audacity to pull people over and write tickets...got a couple acquaintances who are officers and they do the same shit..

Then to top it off they are trained about as well as the kids at the airsoft joints...


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> When I was growing up, back in the days before seatbelt laws and wars on drugs and all the other bullshit responsibilities society has dumped on cops now, people actually used to get a good feeling knowing a cop was around. It made people feel safe. Cops got a shit ton of respect, and gave it back.
> 
> Nowadays I don’t know anyone who has a good feeling when he sees a cop car in his rear view mirror. Now the feeling is geez, what does this asshole want, and how can I get rid of him...



The next turn is now my new destination.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 16, 2021)

69nites said:


> Who has good police interactions?
> 
> The job of being a COP is 99% harassing people for minor infractions and hoping you can find something toward the end of your shift with a ton of paperwork to get that sweet sweet overtime.



false 10 char


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 16, 2021)

My favorite move when I get pulled over is asking for their name and badge number while recording the interaction with my cell phone. 

After that, I move in for the deal sealer by asking for their superior.

From that point, everything goes pretty smoothly.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2021)

I do to but damn with all the shit going on there’s zero tolerance. She is ****ed.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 16, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> My favorite move when I get pulled over I immediately start calling them butt pirates, and tell them where to shove their ticket.
> 
> After that, I move in for the deal sealer by asking for their superior.
> 
> From that point on, everything goes pretty smoothly in the back of the paddy wagon.


Sounds about right :32 (18):


----------



## Joliver (Apr 16, 2021)

Cops on the internet: 

We respect your second amendment rights. We're practically brothers in arms. 

Cops in real life: 

"I brought up the problem to the International Association of Chiefs of Police, and they made contact with (the U.S. Department of) Homeland Security, to see if we can somehow get an order that would give preference for police departments to get training ammo above the general public."

https://www.yahoo.com/news/low-ammo-michigan-police-departments-101900828.html

Also cops: why are we so hated!? This is career racism. :32 (11):


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 16, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Cops on the internet:
> 
> We respect your second amendment rights. We're practically brothers in arms.
> 
> ...


 Well you cant have your cake and eat it too. Can you? 

Bundy says they should be trained more, but you say they shouldn't get a special preference for training ammo. 

Both seem like very reasonable arguments, but are paradoxical in todays world


----------



## ftf (Apr 16, 2021)

Running from the police is not a capital offense.
Just because a police officer is in fear for his/her life is not a reason to kill someone. It is a reason to get a new job.
Acting in accordance with your training is not an excuse for murder.

NWA said it best...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Well you cant have your cake and eat it too. Can you?
> 
> Bundy says they should be trained more, but you say they shouldn't get a special preference for training ammo.
> 
> Both seem like very reasonable arguments, but are paradoxical in todays world


I think these idiots are beyond repair .. New video of cops shooting a 13 year old kid proves that .. I love all of these good cops I tell u they are great


----------



## Joliver (Apr 16, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Well you cant have your cake and eat it too. Can you?
> 
> Bundy says they should be trained more, but you say they shouldn't get a special preference for training ammo.
> 
> Both seem like very reasonable arguments, but are paradoxical in todays world



I'm thinking he was talking about empty handed skills, so you don't have to shoot jaywalkers and public intoxicants.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I think these idiots are beyond repair .. New video of cops shooting a 13 year old kid proves that .. I love all of these good cops I tell u they are great


This world is a scary place now


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I think these idiots are beyond repair .. New video of cops shooting a 13 year old kid proves that .. I love all of these good cops I tell u they are great




really! Have you watched the video have you read the evidence the kid pulled a gun bro... it sucks that a 13 year old kid died trust me cops don’t wanna go out and shoot a 13 year old 

your delusional you refuse to look at the facts and evidence 

go become a cop mr swat dude sick of your negative crap bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

This thread was about not defunding the police .. here we have a clear example that cops just can’t except the fact they are completele fools


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> This thread was about not defunding the police .. here we have a clear example that cops just can’t except the fact they are completele fools



really countless times again and again in this forum I’ve admitted where cops fall short where they **** up and admit change needs to occur. 

Yet here you are saying absolutely 100% of the time cops are in the wrong.. can’t win huh 

and it’s about not defunding police but your here bashing... usually the people who talk the most mess just couldn’t hack it. 

good luck to you in life I hope you get the help you need mentally really do bud


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2021)

IMO with  today’s times all cops need to hold at least a purple belt in BJJ ground game should be a requirement. You arm bar anybody and give them a choice submit get cuffed or get there fu&king armed  snapped 99% will submit. Either it’s a    130lb crack head or a 275lb meat head the outcome is usually the same most choose  to make the pain stop.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I think these idiots are beyond repair .. New video of cops shooting a 13 year old kid proves that .. I love all of these good cops I tell u they are great


Bro you know where I fall on this kind of thing but there is some stuff people not from Chicago can't understand.

Basically the gangs drop guns with bodies on them to kids in the neighborhoods. This kid got one of those guns. He went out and was playing with it and shot it.

We have shot spotters which are basically cameras and microphones that can pinpoint where a gun is fired.

So this COP gets dispatched to an active shooter, sees the gun, the kid raises it, and the COP shoots. 

That's a hard one that I can't really see much of a way to avoid. The info the guy has is that there is an active shooter and he found him. A 13 year old can shoot you just as much as a grown man can.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

69nites said:


> Bro you know where I fall on this kind of thing but there is some stuff people not from Chicago can't understand.
> 
> Basically the gangs drop guns with bodies on them to kids in the neighborhoods. This kid got one of those guns. He went out and was playing with it and shot it.
> 
> ...


I know Chicago is a nasty place and I don’t really care
whi gets shot from a cop to a 13 year old or a 90 years old. I just want my country to stop being burned down . Everytime these cops blast some kid now it’s now stop riots , antifa,blm and liberal Democrats making new laws..Now they can’t tell a tazer from a glock..They could have not killed that kid his hands were up.It was fear that pulled that trigger if your this scared maybe get a new job .. Cops are a major factor in the destruction of America .. By the way this is just a discussion I don’t know why people get upset over it like babies


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

GSgator said:


> IMO with  today’s times all cops need to hold at least a purple belt in BJJ ground game should be a requirement. You arm bar anybody and give them a choice submit get cuffed or get there fu&king armed  snapped 99% will submit. Either it’s a    130lb crack head or a 275lb meat head the outcome is usually the same most choose  to make the pain stop.


stop man your making to much sense..


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

ftf said:


> ...Just because a police officer is in fear for his/her life is not a reason to kill someone....



Yes it is. 

It's also a valid reason for a citizen to shoot someone.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> It's also a valid reason for a citizen to shoot someone.


last two shootings I didn’t really see a reason for that much fear .. your with a group of people all armed against one person each shooting .


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> last two shootings I didn’t really see a reason for that much fear .. your with a group of people all armed against one person each shooting .



I'm just making a general point. It wasn't about any specific incident(s).


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

Not sure why we’d be aggressive towards Texas. If there is a single good cop out there is him and he’s a solid member of this community. 

Sure, I’ve had bad experiences with cops and for the most part I don’t trust them. 

But I know Texas personally and he’s a solid human being and a good cop. 

To lump him in with the rest is just plain shortsighted. 

We should be grateful he’s out there. If all cops were like Texas we would have zero issues in this country.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> Not sure why we’d be aggressive towards Texas. If there is a single good cop out there is him and he’s a solid member of this community.
> 
> Sure, I’ve had bad experiences with cops and for the most part I don’t trust them.
> 
> ...


I’m just reacting to his aggressiveness he’s the one that started the bullshit .. This isnt a traffic stop here he’s just another guy who can’t use his gun and badge to get aggressive without getting it back


----------



## permabulker (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> How do u know he’s such a good cop . Honestly how do u know



And how do you know he’s such a bad one? Tarring every single person who works as a cop with the same brush is immensely ignorant. You act like every cop in the world has shot a 13 year old. Grow up.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

permabulker said:


> And how do you know he’s such a bad one? Tarring every single person who works as a cop with the same brush is immensely ignorant.


i never said he was and I never said all cops are bad .. This thread is about not defunding the police ..The word ignorant always made me laugh


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> How do u know he’s such a good cop . Honestly how do u know



I talk with him everyday. I do know.


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’ll be honest with u that’s just weird



Have you not noticed that I’m a strange man? 

I’m in touch with a handful of close friends from this board daily. And I don’t think it’s that weird.


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Go ahead Jin shut the thread down .. it’s to much we can’t handle it



I’m taking my ball and going home!

The thread stays open


----------



## permabulker (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> This thread was about not defunding the police .. here we have a clear example that cops just can’t except the fact they are completele fools





Bro Bundy said:


> i never said he was and I never said all cops are bad .. This thread is about not defunding the police ..The word ignorant always made me laugh



the main problem is most of your comments here are mocking police in general instead of actually talking about the specific cops who are an issue.
and that means that you are generalising whether it’s accidental or not.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> Have you not noticed that I’m a strange man?
> 
> I’m in touch with a handful of close friends from this board daily. And I don’t think it’s that weird.


ya man it’s weird and creepy but who am I to judge 
As long as your happy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

permabulker said:


> the main problem is most of your comments here are mocking police in general instead of actually talking about the specific cops who are an issue.
> and that means that you are generalising whether it’s accidental or not.


show me one comment that was false


----------



## permabulker (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> So your saying all cops are bad except Texas ?



I actually have a balanced opinion of everything said here. No one is truely right or wrong. Being indifferent and looking at both sides is often how you don’t become a drooling sign holder with misspellings.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m taking my ball and going home!
> 
> The thread stays open


Thank you good man


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> ya man it’s weird and creepy but who am I to judge
> As long as your happy




I like your assessment and I am pleased you’ve given me permission to do weird shit that brings me joy. 

Seriously though Texas isn’t a hypocrite. Maybe I can’t give details but the guy will not arrest a citizen for stuff he does himself.  The other day he did the right thing. And that probably would have gotten him in a lot of trouble of people found out. 

He is a good cop.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> I like your assessment and I am pleased you’ve given me permission to do weird shit that brings me joy.
> 
> Seriously though Texas isn’t a hypocrite. Maybe I can’t give details but the guy will not arrest a citizen for stuff he does himself.  The other day he did the right thing. And that probably would have gotten him in a lot of trouble of people found out.
> 
> He is a good cop.


I never said he wasn’t nore did I say all cops are bad .. I’m not for defunding police .. He got aggressive I react
to aggression


----------



## permabulker (Apr 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> show me one comment that was false



false and truth are hard to prove in any any case. But generalizing means you don’t get your point across as well as you could and people are less likely to agree with or change their minds regarding something controversial. 

Just for the record I nearly got tased by a security officer the first time I entered America for jumping a queue strip in the airport (there was no people, the whole plane did it but I was last and the guy only saw me) 

I don’t think because I had that one bad experience with TSA or whatever they are called that all security are idiots.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 16, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> really countless times again and again in this forum I’ve admitted where cops fall short where they **** up and admit change needs to occur.
> 
> Yet here you are saying absolutely 100% of the time cops are in the wrong.. can’t win huh
> 
> ...



Tex you're a good dude and I actually believe you are one of the good ones based on the rationality and restraint you show here while we all sit and talk bad about things we have a decent idea on but really have no clue...if this is how you treat citizens there is no doubt in my mind you are one of the good ones...keep up the good work and don't let the bad apples bring you down!


----------



## mugzy (Apr 16, 2021)

This thread will open up again tomorrow.


----------

